# Fixing spray heads



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

I went into the garage today, to find that both my AS Tardis (tar remover) and Highstyle spray heads were leaking quite badly.

I managed to fix mine in about 5 minutes, so hopefully this can help others too 

I found that when i was spraying the product some was comming out, but on the release stroke, liquid was rushing down the pump arm bit.














































Then mine worked again, so hopefully this can help some other people :thumb:

P.S sorry for the big text on the images 

Edit: Make sure you run water through the heads too, i did this when i did mine - just forgot to add it :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

cheers mate will try this instead of lobbing them in the bin and buying new ones:thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for info mate ive got some autosmart bottles with tardis and highstyle.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

no problem guys


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

An excellent post and something that should be made a sticky imo.

i've had a few spray heads in the last 2-3 days go **** up and its annoying my highstyle is leaking exactly as you mention.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just fixed mine and yep took all of 5 mins re fixing the spring etc onto the trigger is a bit fiddly but went straight on.

Thanks.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Just fixed mine and yep took all of 5 mins re fixing the spring etc onto the trigger is a bit fiddly but went straight on.
> 
> Thanks.


Good to hear mate, there quite simple to do, and work like new when it's done. Tbh it's easier than pestering my AS rep for some new ones.

Would you say the guide is easy to follow?, i tried to make it easy, but it's hard to take photos when your hands are covered in highstyle


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

rusey93 said:


> Good to hear mate, there quite simple to do, and work like new when it's done. Tbh it's easier than pestering my AS rep for some new ones.
> 
> Would you say the guide is easy to follow?, i tried to make it easy, but it's hard to take photos when your hands are covered in highstyle


Put it this way if i can follow it and get it fixed then anyone can do it!! lol i'm not the most sensible of people


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Put it this way if i can follow it and get it fixed then anyone can do it!! lol i'm not the most sensible of people


Okay mate cheers :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just making a generic comment so that I don't lose the thread....

I'm sure it wont be long until I need it!

(done the same with the foam gun clean and rebuild ages ago, just got around to using it this weekend! :lol

:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great post!


----------

